# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Millionen Raub in Bangkok

## schiene

Drei vermeintliche Kunden haben auf einer Juwelenmesse in Bangkok Schmuck im Gesamtwert von etwa 1,2 Millionen Euro gestohlen. Die Polizei sprach vom größten Raub in der jüngeren Geschichte Thailands. Demnach betraten die Täter einen Messestand und ließen sich die Kollektion von fast 100 Schmuckstücken zeigen. Dann lenkten sie die Verkäuferin ab und machten sich mit der Ware aus dem Staub. Dabei handelt es sich nach thailändischen Medienberichten um 60 Ringe, 28 Armbänder, vier Halsketten und fünf Amulette. Das wertvollste Stück ist ein Rubinring im Wert von zwei Millionen Baht (gut 40 000 Euro).
Quelle:
http://www.bild.de

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ist mir unverstaendlich, wie das gegangen sein soll? 
War da mal vor 5 jahren auf dieser messe. Die sicherheitsmassnahmen waren ueberaus strikt. Da war nix mit, mal unbeaufsichtigt ne zigarette qualmen zu gehen. An einem einzigen hinterausgang war fuer die visitors ne sandtonne, wo jedoch polizisten aufpassten. Ansonsten alles mit metalldedektoren und dem ganzen programm.

Na ja, hab' da wem in A gekannt, der auch mal nen juwelendiebstahl fingiert hatte. 
Dem sind sie aber nach ner zeit draufgekommen = Eh wurscht - lebt eh nimmer mehr.


Uebrigens find' ich den artikel bei _bild_ partout nicht - Dafuer aber:

Thailand: König im Krankenhaus

----------


## wein4tler

Stimmt TigerWutz, fand die zitierte Stelle auch nicht.
Hoffentlich lebt da Kini no lang, sonst kunts etwa pressieren.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Diamantendiebe in Pattaya festgenommen

Bei den Festgenommenen handelt es sich um zwei Mexikaner und einen Peruaner.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/crimes/ ... lery-theft

----------


## schiene

zum Theama "König im Krankenhaus":

wenn er mal "abdankt"kanns in Thailand noch mal ganz schön heiß werden  :Zunge rausstrecken: ssst

----------

